# Remove Airbag Warning Label?



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

Has anyone removed those annoying labels?
Like: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2078489 (Michael's post of course!)
Our NAR visors are plastic? Any advice?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (gdevitry)*

I removed the stickers on the plastic/vinyl visors in my Miatas and Z4. On the Miatas I used gentle rubbing with a saturated cloth using lacquer thinner. On the Z4 everyone was using Goof-Off so I used that. Both gave the same results, the stickers came off with no damage to the visors. I put duct tape around the sticker area to keep the chemical from getting on the entire visor. When you are finished wash the area with water and set aside over night to dry. The surface looked like wrinkled skin that's been in water too long, but after drying the surface looked normal and wasn't wrinkled. After they were dry I applied a liberal coat of a vinyl protection product. Haven't tried it on the Eos yet. Before I did the Z4 I checked to see how much the sunvisor cost in case I ruined it. Probably a good idea for the Eos too. 


_Modified by vweosdriver at 10:08 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (gdevitry)*

Second that request


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (aflaedge)*

I just checked, driver's side sun visor is $145.30. Some one please remove the labels and then I'll try.














bob


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (vweosdriver)*

Unless you have a 3.2 with homelink...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (gdevitry)*

Is the point of removing these labels to imitate ROW-style visors?
I don't like them especially either, and was thinking about removing some of them like Michael did, but I picture myself in 10-15 years buying "repro" stickers to make my Eos look "correct". (or not)
I'm guessing that ROW has nothing where we have warning stickers?
William


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

I removed the secondary stickers on the underside of the visor with 95% rubbing alcohol; not 50%. Gentle rubbing with a soft scotchbrite. Found info in the detailing secion of VWVortex.


_Modified by Grinder at 6:32 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I'm guessing that ROW has nothing where we have warning stickers?

Correct, those warning stickers are mandated by your government, who specify exactly what the wording is, the colour used, the font to be used, etc. Same as the tire pressure sticker on the driver B pillar that only gives full inflation pressure - that is also a US government designed sticker.
Michael


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (PanEuropean)*

The question is are these stickers mandated after the car is purchased or just at sale. I know the stickers on matresses must be there when you buy it, but can be removed later. In other words will those state inspection guys get pissed if they are gone?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (aflaedge)*

I've sold/traded four cars without the stickers and no one paid any attention to them being gone. We don't have state inspections so I can't comment on that.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 10:39 AM 3-10-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_The question is are these stickers mandated after the car is purchased or just at sale.

AFIK, the requirement is similar to the requirement for the mattress sticker: The label has to be present when the product is sold to the first retail purchaser. I don't believe there is a regulatory requirement that the label be present after that, although I suppose there could be some tort liability concerns in the USA.
Michael


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (PanEuropean)*

Thanx to all... The Alcohol worked the best, followed by Goo Gone.








Still a little discolored but hopefully over time it will look 'normal'.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_...hopefully over time it will look 'normal'. 

It will. Give it about a week to allow off-gassing of the residual chemical that you used to remove the sticker, and you won't even notice the difference between the two areas.
Michael


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (gdevitry)*

Please explain how you got the trim piece around the visor shaft off. What size torx driver or did you use a screwdriver for the attachment screws? As soon as I get a reply I'll start on mine. TIA bob


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (vweosdriver)*

Like: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2078489 (Michael's post of course!)
Small screwdriver (to pop the cover)
Torx 20
1. Popped the cover
2. Removed Torx screw
3. Rotated away from window, then slide towards window, then drops.
4. Pull the electric cable, disconnect (small tab).








5 mins. tops. The long part is the alcohol and goo remover.
Reverse to re-attach.
Greg 


_Modified by gdevitry at 4:18 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Remove Airbag Warning Label? (gdevitry)*

Greg, thanks very much for the instructions. Got the visors off and using the alcohol and a Dobie pad for abrasion the labels came off very easily. I bought but didn't need the Goo-Gone. bob


----------

